# living in dubai



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys and girls is Dubai a great city to live in for a young white guy.like is there stuff to do except for shopping! Like nightclubs, bars, great beach etc. I am moving there before December and so keen and would just like to know what is it like for the young Expats.


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone haha


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

May I ask why did you decide to move if you don't know the answer to this question yet?

I'm sure that if you do a bit of reading here in the form you will be able to get an idea of what is it like here for a white young expat.

Good luck.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hey expatpunk

welcome to dubai-- 

the answer to your question in a nutshell is yes. 

izzy mentioned 2 very valid things: do your research and read the forum!!!

im sure you will enjoy it here-- theres definitely something for everyone and the time of year you'll be coming, the weather will be spectacular. be prepared for culture shock tho and for a very very VERY different way of life and living than anything you are used to.

good luck!


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks beenie  that's just what I needed to hear hehe


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just taking the time to read some of the 'sticky' threads at the top would have answered your question...

-


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok ok


----------

